

Google Design Guidelines - jqueryin
http://google.com/design

======
woven
Google just launched its new Material Design UI paradigm as Polymer elements,
making it available for both open web and Android native apps.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7944893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7944893).

